# Screen size help!!!



## Dream Theater (Sep 14, 2014)

I am looking to purchase the Epson 3020 or the new 3500 projector. My question is, what do you all believe is too big as far as screen size? Even though the projector claims to project 300" at what size do you all believe the picture will be affected? I'm considering anywhere between 110 and 130" screen. Please help !!! Thanks


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

Dream Theater said:


> I am looking to purchase the Epson 3020 or the new 3500 projector. My question is, what do you all believe is too big as far as screen size? Even though the projector claims to project 300" at what size do you all believe the picture will be affected? I'm considering anywhere between 110 and 130" screen. Please help !!! Thanks


What size room? 130 is very doable. Most people start to see the projector straining at above 160 inches


----------



## Dream Theater (Sep 14, 2014)

Mike Edwards said:


> What size room? 130 is very doable. Most people start to see the projector straining at above 160 inches


The room is 28 x13 and it's in the basement which is very dark. It will be a bit smaller once the room is completely framed, but you get the gist. The only option I have is to put the back row of seating pretty close to the back was so I want the screen to be a pretty good size. 130 is what I was actually shooting for, but I was afraid that may be too big. Based on what your telling me it sounds like I may be ok.


----------



## Dream Theater (Sep 14, 2014)

Back wall is what I meant.


----------



## Heath Cunningham (Jun 28, 2014)

Dream Theater said:


> The room is 28 x13 and it's in the basement which is very dark. It will be a bit smaller once the room is completely framed, but you get the gist. The only option I have is to put the back row of seating pretty close to the back was so I want the screen to be a pretty good size. 130 is what I was actually shooting for, but I was afraid that may be too big. Based on what your telling me it sounds like I may be ok.


length seems to be perfect for that size screen, although the width is fairly tight, doesn't leave much room for the left/right speakers, not ideal to have them hard against the side wall, could make them sound boomy.
Unless you run a perforated screen with the speakers behind or in wall speakers. 
Be also careful of ceiling hight when running bulkheads or front sound stage, this could also make things difficult with a 16:9 screen at that size. Hope it helps, good luck with your choice


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I would go with an AT screen, and make it the whole 13' wide wall. Once you have the screen setup with the speakers behind it... I would then setup the projector and see what size you are happiest with, and mask off the remaining areas of the screen. I like this route as it means you will never need another screen when you decide you want a larger one. I have went from 4x3 8', 4x3 10', 16x9 106", 16x9 134", to out current scope 195" screen in which we are using 180" diagonal for our 2.35 movies.


----------

